# Xindalu sucht verstärkung



## Leex84 (22. April 2013)

Hallo an alle die sich angesprochen fühlen und natürlich auch an die, die sich nicht angesprochen fühlen,

wir sind eine kleine Gemeinschaft von spielern die den Server Nozdormu unsicher machen, wir versuchen so ziemlich jeden inhalt des spiels mitzunehmen, sei es das Raiden was wir Zwei mal Wöchentlich machen aber ohne großen Zwang oder Druck, Inis oder Szenarien besuchen. Unser TS ist meistens gut gefüllt mit lustigen, schockierenden und Abendfüllenden Geschichten. Falls ich euer Interesse geweckt haben sollte meldet euch einfach hier bei mir oder versucht mich Ingame zu erreichen (Caliou, Kuhani, Simalius) einen davon werdet ihr bestimmt antreffen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Leex


----------



## Leex84 (29. April 2013)

/push


----------



## Leex84 (7. Mai 2013)

/push


----------



## Leex84 (15. Mai 2013)

/push


----------



## Leex84 (17. Juni 2013)

/push


----------

